# Lulu - Black Oriental 2 years old .



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This beautiful, affectionate girl has come to us from a breeder who has given her up because his other cats bully her she is Neutered/Microchipped and had her 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing her

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

